# kicked back to login screen after entering username/password



## jcoehoorn (Sep 18, 2004)

This problem is very complicated, but the crux of it it this: I am trying to log in to a windows 2000 server. When I put my username/password in it very briefly displays a message that it's applying personal settings and then kicks me back to the login screen. It won't display the desktop. I can't log in to any account on the server, even if I connect to the managment console remotely and create a new account. They all do the same thing. Safe mode doesn't help. I've tried copying the profile from a known good account on a similar server over top of an account on this one and that doesn't work. Any ideas would be appreciated.

Okay, now for some more background: This is the finacial database server for the school district. If I can't put this back together people tend to get kind of mad when they don't get paid. There were three scsi disks in the server, one for the operating system and database management software, and two others striped for the database itself. One of the striped drives started to fail, (was crashing once or twice a day) so we purchased a new drive. The plan is to move the operating system to the new drive, and use to two remaining identical old drives for the striped volume for the database. I made a backup of the database over the network, but norton ghost would not connect to the scsi adapter to ghost the operating system. I have only been with the school district a short time and don't have the expertise to rebuild the database management software. I re-arranged the drives in the correct order and was able to boot to the orignal system. I used PowerQuest ServerMagic to copy the original system to the first drive, where it does boot and I can log in. No matter what I do, when I try to re-create the striped volume from there when I restart the computer it won't let me log in anymore. The only way I can recover is to install win2000 from scratch on one of the other drives (thus destroying my striped volume). After I do that I can re-select the original installation and log into it. Sometimes I have to copy a good profile or create a new to be able to log in, but once I've done that all profiles are fine. This is the result of 12 hours straight work yesterday. Please help! I have to have it up and running monday morning.


----------



## jcoehoorn (Sep 18, 2004)

Okay, I've also noticed that right after it says "applying personal settings", and before it brings up the login screen again, it will briefly say "saving personal settings". It just usually flashes past too quickly to notice.


----------



## jcoehoorn (Sep 18, 2004)

Okay, I have it working. In case anyone is wondering how, it went something like this:

I got to where I could log into the computer. This time instead of trying to create my striped volume right off the bat first I spent several hours going through the registry changing all of the c:\ references to d:\. Fortunately I know a little programming so I wrote a program to autmate part of it, but it was still about 4 hours of tedium, plus about 4 hours on the program. When that was done I created a new user account on the machine to copy of the admin account to replace all of the c:\ references in the the account. Then I was able to delete the old volume safely and create the new one. Yay. Of course, now I have a D drive instead of a C drive, but I can live with that.


----------



## Koshin (Jun 28, 2008)

OMIGOD! This is my exact problem! In your last post, you say "I got to where I could log into the compter." HOW??? That's where I'm at. I think I see what you did afterward, but I need the before-ward! Please email me! I've been suffering with this problem for 3 days and I am so screwed if I can't overcome this problem. You did. Maybe you can help me, too. Thanks, Koshin


----------



## CandyMorgan (Jul 4, 2008)

Gateway laptop and it boots and then applys personal settings then reboots again and again and again. running 2000 professional. Do you know why? Had that problem? Please email me I will be on the road today and need this computer fixed soon. I will check my email as I don't have this web page in my laptop (one that works)


----------



## Koshin (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi, Candy: Nope, no one anywhere has helped me on this for a week. I can't tell if it's a virus or what. Right now, I'm dead in the water. But I have an idea that I'm working on. I'm looking to remove the laptop harddrive and connect it to a working PC. Then, I'll scan it for viruses/spyware. If clean, I'll try to correct it. I have the idea there's something wrong with the Master Boot Record or some registry key. Then, I'll swap the harddrive back in and hope to boot up. 

Sorry, but no one seems to care about this problem but you and me. I even went to paid sites, but no one knows or cares at all. Very upsetting.

Good luck,

Koshin


----------



## CandyMorgan (Jul 4, 2008)

I can get to a c: prompt and I can ask it to format c: drive but it won't let me it says it is being used and can't format it. But I have booted it with a disk and I am not using the c: drive. So maybe using a virtual drive like the guy (jcoen...) did will work. I might try it and I might go to the thrift store and buy one that works for 100 dollars. It would be less anger around my house!


----------



## ghost5horse6 (Jul 14, 2008)

I encountered the same problem this morning.
Try this:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/249321/en-us
It works for me.
Good luck.


----------



## Koshin (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you! I'll study it, give it a try, and let you know what happens. My situation is complicated by the fact that this old laptop has an A:\ drive that won't seem to recognize diskettes from other than itself. Oh, yeah, and it has no CD drive, either.

Onward and upward - aiyeeee!

Best regards,

Koshin


----------

